# Poms & Chis mixups



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

Am I the only one that gets some Pomeranians and long haired chi's mixed up.

I was so embarrassed the other day when I asked an owner if their dog is a long haired Chi - turned out it was a chocolate colored pomeranian that must have been about 4 lbs. Cutest thing - had a lion haircut. The expression of the owner was priceless - like grrrrrrr - he a pomeranian, LOL. 

From now on - no more questions like "what kind of breed is he/she?".


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lol people always mistake the boys for poms, with Stitch it's understandable as he has an extremely full coat plus he's red but I think possibly over here people mistake them anyway as many people have only ever seen smooth coat chi's on tv and are shocked when I say they're chihuahua's.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Beni gets confused foa papilion(sp) because he is bigger than what most peope think is chihuahua size! 

True about people not knowing about long haired chi's though! Im quite impressed sometimes when someone says 'ahh chihuahua'


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

ive been asked before if peanut was a papillion!! but i must admit i saw some poms and they really looked like chis i wasnt sure - it was there faces!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I get papillon more I hear that all the time. It doesn't bother me I think papillons are adorable


----------



## simplysweet8806 (Sep 7, 2005)

I get them mixed up too! They really do look alike! Plus both are cute so no worries! LOL


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I had a lady that claims to be a chi breeder, tell me Trixie had to be crossed with a Pom or something similiar, because she wasn't a full chi. I was kinda hurt at the time, and we didn't buy one of her puppies.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo has been mistake for a Papillion on several occassions! The new vet tech at the vets office even remarked on what a cute Pap he was! They do look an awful lot alike. I can definately see where people might be confused.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i love poms and papillions sooo cute. i have a thing for long haired chis- yet i own 2 short haired ones. hubby said next one WILL be long ( we went off the wall completely with leena). it is VERY easy to mix them up some chis have such full coats! SOOOO adorable


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I thought a pom on my street was a long hair chi because she was sooooo small. When I told the owner she informed me that it was because her pom was a 'teacup'  She really did look like a chi though ... although, a very fluffy chi ^_^


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

i have a pom and a chi and the heads are very similar but its easy for me to tell the difference. 

Whats a lion haircut on a pom, i was thinking of getting my pom shaved for the summer?


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

ellad said:


> Am I the only one that gets some Pomeranians and long haired chi's mixed up.
> 
> I was so embarrassed the other day when I asked an owner if their dog is a long haired Chi - turned out it was a chocolate colored pomeranian that must have been about 4 lbs. Cutest thing - had a lion haircut. The expression of the owner was priceless - like grrrrrrr - he a pomeranian, LOL.
> 
> From now on - no more questions like "what kind of breed is he/she?".


I did this Saturday at PetSmart! I was so embarrassed!  I really thought he was a long haired Chi.


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

Tyson said:


> i have a pom and a chi and the heads are very similar but its easy for me to tell the difference.
> 
> Whats a lion haircut on a pom, i was thinking of getting my pom shaved for the summer?


Here is a photo of a lion haircut



















The 2nd photo is a little extreme.... but they do look like lions.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

*Sarah* said:


> I think possibly over here people mistake them anyway as many people have only ever seen smooth coat chi's on tv and are shocked when I say they're chihuahua's.


I think that is definatly the case people are always saying "what a cute papillion" to Twig im like no shes a long coat chihuahua and they look at me like they dont believe me especially if we're out with my sisterinlaw's two smooth coats they are like "why is that one different?" pointing at Twig


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

wow those lion cuts look funny! my aunt has a pom she shaves her in the summer but not that short :lol: they do look like little lions! a friend of mine has a shitzu scotty mix and she has the groom put a mohawk (sp) on him it's so cute. for halloween they put glitter in it


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My Billy is ALWAYS mistaken for a Papillon  . It's so funny because my friend has a male Pap that has exactly same colour as Billy and at every dog show people come to us and ask whether Jonathan (friend's Papillon) is the mom and my Billy her puppy LOL.... we find it hilarious!!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the look of the poms when they are shaved, they remind me of teddy bears and the lion head is hiliarous.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lol i do like poms very fluffy that lion haircut is hilarious


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been asked if Charlie and Piper were mixed with Pom or Papillon. I've also made the mistake of asking someone if they had a long haired chi but it was a Papillon puppy...oops. My sister has actually had people argue with her that her chi is part Papillon, he does have the longest hair on his ears that I've ever seen on a chi but he's only 4lbs. and he is AKC registered. I think their all cute.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Just g ot back from the plant nursery. I took Trixie with us, and carried her the whole time. The guy that waited on us went to pet her, I pulled her back and away from him, so she wouldn't bite. He wanted to know if she was a pom. Told him no, a long coat chi, he had never heard of a long coat before.
On the pap, the ones that I have ever seen were more of a white wih brown and black spots. They come in other colors too??? Hope my ignorance hasn't offended anyone. I like all 3 of them, the pap, pom and chi. They do all look alot alike.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

here's sami with a papillon. they are similar but the papillon has the markings on the ears


----------

